# At Bay Lake Tower



## Janette (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't even express the view that we have from the 12th floor in a MK view. It is remarkable. I feel like I'm living in a post card.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 8, 2010)

Have a magical trip!


----------



## cindi (Mar 8, 2010)

Can you post a picture? Would love to see it.


----------



## Janette (Mar 8, 2010)

I forgot my camera connection so I'll post some when we get home.It will probably be the first of next week before I get the chance. The unit is so much bigger than the one bedroom that we had at Saratoga last week and the kitchen has more space(even an island). There are also 2 baths in the one bedroom unit. The glass all the way across the living area gives a view of the MK, Floridian, Polynesian, etc. It is such a beautiful panoramic view especially at night. The bedroom has the balcony but you can get to it from the living area also. It is awesome to be in bed and see the castle. There are good viewing windows on each floor so even if you didn't have the MK view, you could go to those to see the fireworks. The pool is nice but not hugh. The view makes me not even want to leave the room. Since we were here last week and have annual passes, we have spent more time here than in the parks today.


----------



## cindi (Mar 8, 2010)

That sounds fabulous.  I can't even imagine laying in bed and seeing the castle all lit up. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Janette said:


> I forgot my camera connection so I'll post some when we get home.It will probably be the first of next week before I get the chance. The unit is so much bigger than the one bedroom that we had at Saratoga last week and the kitchen has more space(even an island). There are also 2 baths in the one bedroom unit. The glass all the way across the living area gives a view of the MK, Floridian, Polynesian, etc. It is such a beautiful panoramic view especially at night. The bedroom has the balcony but you can get to it from the living area also. It is awesome to be in bed and see the castle. There are good viewing windows on each floor so even if you didn't have the MK view, you could go to those to see the fireworks. The pool is nice but not hugh. The view makes me not even want to leave the room. Since we were here last week and have annual passes, we have spent more time here than in the parks today.



We toured the BLT models when they were first opened, huge improvement on the layout over the older DVC's including the new AKV IMHO. Better looking furnishings too. But some of the old timers, don't like BLT for the lack of themeing.

I'm going for a BLT unit for our January 2011 trip(got my call in date highlighted). 

And while the 1brs and up maybe great, the studios have taken a real beating on from the DVC crowd, the kitchenette is by the bathroom. Layout is  not as good as the older resort studios(hey I've only stayed in a studio on a solo trip so I couldn't judge).


----------



## Culli (Mar 9, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> We toured the BLT models when they were first opened, huge improvement on the layout over the older DVC's including the new AKV IMHO. Better looking furnishings too. But some of the old timers, don't like BLT for the lack of themeing.
> 
> I'm going for a BLT unit for our January 2011 trip(got my call in date highlighted).
> 
> And while the 1brs and up maybe great, the studios have taken a real beating on from the DVC crowd, the kitchenette is by the bathroom. Layout is  not as good as the older resort studios(hey I've only stayed in a studio on a solo trip so I couldn't judge).



We were at BLT in October in a 2br with my Mom in a Studio.  I thought the studio was great.  I think some people just look for things to complain about  Just like any resort some things had me scratching my head but overall we really liked the place and I feel they did hit a homerun with it.  It is nice that it is different from the other resorts.  We prefer BCV not because of the layout or furniture but because EPCOT is our favorite park and DHS is very nice bonus to walk to.  We also like to hangout with the kids near the boardwalk or sneak into EPCOT for fireworks just going for walks at night etc (we have annual passes).  It has nothing to do with decor or styling etc.  I really like all the resorts but for us it is location.  As far as resorts go taking location out of it, I love SSR the best.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Culli said:


> We were at BLT in October in a 2br with my Mom in a Studio.  I thought the studio was great.  I think some people just look for things to complain about  Just like any resort some things had me scratching my head but overall we really liked the place and I feel they did hit a homerun with it.  It is nice that it is different from the other resorts.  We prefer BCV not because of the layout or furniture but because EPCOT is our favorite park and DHS is very nice bonus to walk to.  We also like to hangout with the kids near the boardwalk or sneak into EPCOT for fireworks just going for walks at night etc (we have annual passes).  It has nothing to do with decor or styling etc.  I really like all the resorts but for us it is location.  As far as resorts go taking location out of it, I love SSR the best.



Well, gotta try it. I would rather go for BWV, as we like the walking acess to Epcot for dinner and Illuminations (have AP's too). 

Though SSR is still my kids fave, 8 yr old loves being in walking distance to the Lego Store, plus the boys both love Wolfgang Puck's Express.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 9, 2010)

Culli said:


> As far as resorts go taking location out of it, I love SSR the best.





It's comments like this that could lead to the eventual end of being able to buy SSR (resale) at nearly 1/2 of what it costs to buy BLT direct from DVC :hysterical: 

Please keep "Disney's Best Kept Secret" to yourself, and for heaven's sake don't post this kind of praise on the internet !!!

Just kidding,

Chris


----------



## Culli (Mar 9, 2010)

logan115 said:


> [/U]
> 
> 
> It's comments like this that could lead to the eventual end of being able to buy SSR (resale) at nearly 1/2 of what it costs to buy BLT direct from DVC :hysterical:
> ...



I was just looking outside at the dreary weather here in WI, no sun and just ugly out.  Now with Hockey season over nothing to do but wait patiently for sping.  I literly just went to RCI to look at the SSR pictures and thinking oh how I wish I was there right now.  So relaxing and peaceful.....then came here and read your post:hysterical: 

I have said it many times.....if I could pick up SSR and set it next to EPCOT I would have the perfect DVC resort.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Culli said:


> I was just looking outside at the dreary weather here in WI, no sun and just ugly out.  Now with Hockey season over nothing to do but wait patiently for sping.  I literly just went to RCI to look at the SSR pictures and thinking oh how I wish I was there right now.  So relaxing and peaceful.....then came here and read your post:hysterical:
> 
> I have said it many times.....if I could pick up SSR and set it next to EPCOT I would have the perfect DVC resort.



They could get rid of the Swolphin hotels, god those are an eye sore.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 9, 2010)

Culli said:


> I was just looking outside at the dreary weather here in WI, no sun and just ugly out.  Now with Hockey season over nothing to do but wait patiently for sping.  I literly just went to RCI to look at the SSR pictures and thinking oh how I wish I was there right now.  So relaxing and peaceful.....then came here and read your post:hysterical:
> 
> I have said it many times.....if I could pick up SSR and set it next to EPCOT I would have the perfect DVC resort.



Or, perhaps they'll do more with DTD in the future that would make the location a benefit instead of detriment, although when we stayed there we didn't really have any issues with the transportation time between SSR and any of the parks.

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Mar 9, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> They could get rid of the Swolphin hotels, god those are an eye sore.



Get rid of them ? Nah, just replace the swan and dolphin with Mickey and Minnie and turn them into two "new" on-site DVC locations, BCV II and BWV II.....

Chris


----------



## Culli (Mar 9, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> They could get rid of the Swolphin hotels, god those are an eye sore.



WOW that is just fugly isn't it?



logan115 said:


> Or, perhaps they'll do more with DTD in the future that would make the location a benefit instead of detriment, although when we stayed there we didn't really have any issues with the transportation time between SSR and any of the parks.
> 
> Chris



I really hope they turn DTD into something great.  I have not had issues with SSR transportation either.  I just like to walk to the parks and stroll around.  We have 3 young (soon to be 4) kids and the hassle of strollers etc  

Oh yeah Twinkstarr....I'm terrified to bring my boys to the Lego store.  I can't even go to Target or Walmart without total meltdowns if they don't get something Lego.  I'm going in May with just the boys (4 and 3 years old) and would love to have them see the life size Indy Lego guy.  NO WAY it will be a melt down of global proportions if I bring them there!


----------



## Janette (Mar 9, 2010)

Just had lunch at Fultons. They have 30% discount for DVC members during March. After being here a week at SSR, we have taken it easy this week. We'll probably go to Epcot tomorrow and see the flowers, stroll to Hollywood Studios and go to Welcome Home Wednesday.We're trying for DVC member baseball hats in lots of colors. They had mini key lime tarts from Fultons last week. That is reason enough to take a load off my feet for a few minutes.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Culli said:


> WOW that is just fugly isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we've out grown the nuclear meltdowns, I just get the big sulk if we don't get a new Bionicle if we go to Target. It wouldn't be so bad, but mine puts them together and takes them apart to make his own characters. 

We have to bring a chosen few with us on vacation, they travel in the DVC canvas bag. We got held up last Easter at MCO waiting for the bag at security  ( TSA trying to figure out what the Bionicles and Godzilla figures were).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Janette said:


> Just had lunch at Fultons. They have 30% discount for DVC members during March. After being here a week at SSR, we have taken it easy this week. We'll probably go to Epcot tomorrow and see the flowers, stroll to Hollywood Studios and go to Welcome Home Wednesday.We're trying for DVC member baseball hats in lots of colors. They had mini key lime tarts from Fultons last week. That is reason enough to take a load off my feet for a few minutes.



How was Fultons, Janette? We're thinking of going there for our next trip.


----------



## Janette (Mar 9, 2010)

We've eaten at Fulton's three times during our 11 day stay. Hubby likes the fried platter at lunch and I've had the daily fish special with steamed veggies and today I had Mahi Mahi tacos. Everything has been good and reasonable with the 30% discount. The sun set has been awesome from our unit. It is almost as good as the fireworks.


----------



## Lingber (Mar 15, 2010)

We are going this weekend. We weren't able to get your view, just a standard, but we are staying in a 1 bedroom and I am really looking forward to seeing the property. My usual favorites are BWV and BCV. 

Glad you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## Culli (Mar 15, 2010)

Lingber said:


> We are going this weekend. We weren't able to get your view, just a standard, but we are staying in a 1 bedroom and I am really looking forward to seeing the property. My usual favorites are BWV and BCV.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your trip!



Have a great time!!!  We had a standard view and it was just fine.  Hit the lounge for the fireworks, it is worth at least one trip.


----------

